# Another blood scare!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

This time it was the worst I've ever dealt with and I've had birds my whole life. He had FIVE broken blood feather-I don't understand why this keeps happening with him. It's never happen to Baby and barely happens with the budgies. Half an hour ago he had a night fright with the cage only half covered and the lights on. I don't get it. He freaked out and when I went to look there were blood drops everywhere. I am so glad I asked my dad for a set of pliers. I'm looking at five feathers, broken in close to his wing. Poor thing was so good -I had my finger right by his beak and he didn't bite me once. I'm still watching him now as I want to make sure the bleeding stopped. From what I saw I pulled all the problem ones. I have flour and blood all over me and the kitchen counter but I don't care. I just want him to be ok. I feel so bad. He's in his cage preening now-if I see anymore fresh blood it's straight to the emergency vet. I think he's ok but I gotta watch him for a while to make sure.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

oh poor ziggy give him a big kiss and keep us updated.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm still up and it's 7am here. I wanted to keep an eye on him to make sure he's ok. He's so sweet-he's not even mad at me. I gave him some head scritches and he feel asleep on my chest then he preened a little and went on his favorite sleeping perch. I kept checking him periodically and the bleeding stopped. He's a mess around there but that's the least of my worries. I can't stay up much longer. In the morning or later I should say I'll apply a little bit of neosporin. It was 5 feathers in row..primaries. = (


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, that little boy has been through so much and is still good!! It's a good job you know what you are doing Aly, I think I'd have to rush to a vet. Bless him, I hope he's ok soon.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Plukie. He has been through so much! He's gotten into a fight at the store, had two leg wounds, a head wound, a wing wound, his skin ripped from the side of his beak, broken nail, a butchered clip job,and seven blood feathers...He's sound asleep now and I think I should be too. It's been a LONG night...

PS. I had the emergency vets # ready to go. If it wouldn't have stopped when it did I'd be on fast on my way.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww poor Ziggy I feel so bad for the little guy he has been through alot but he is lucky he has got a good mommy to take care of him


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

5 feathers in a row that is quite a lot  Glad Ziggy is on the mend And hope he has no more scares 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks. It was pretty scary. He looks fine now-I just have to keep him as still as possible. He likes to play rough which is not helping. I'm going to let all his flights recop and grow out before I even try clipping him. I think with the mess he has there that's best.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

In the midst of everything I did manage to snap some pics while I was watching him after. He is looking much better now...singing and being his silly self. I just want him to slow down so everything can heal...It's pretty yucky just warning you. I took one of the two of the biggest blood feathers so you see how bad it was...


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Poor Ziggy! 

My heart's out to you. It sounds like the poor little guy has had a rough time.

Hang in there. All of you. And keep the posts coming on his progress.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Ouch! 

Sawyer had a night fright the very first day we had him -- the cat scared him by peeking into his cage when he was sleeping... we've since moved it somewhere the cat can't get to. I didn't notice until the morning that there was blood on the cage, but I think he only broke one feather and he was fine when I checked him.

Still scary, though. I hope Ziggy feels better!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. He seems ok now playing and chattering. Baby was doing flappies earlier and he wanted to follow her but I had to stop them both-I don't need anyone doing any flapies right now--I'm sure he's sore though. Has a little wound that's a scab now and still a little dried blood on him. I'm not worried about appearance -it was just really scary. It's hardest to find the broken feathers and pull them when they're blood all over.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Ziggy, Iam glad he is on the mend


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to fix him up and stop the bleeding.  Ziggy is lucky to have a mummy who knows how to handle blood feathers. I had a scary experience with Bailee on xmas eve last year when he broke a lot of feathers. There was blood everywhere! I know how horrible it is to have to deal with that kind of situation.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm glad you were able to fix him up and stop the bleeding.  Ziggy is lucky to have a mummy who knows how to handle blood feathers. I had a scary experience with Bailee on xmas eve last year when he broke a lot of feathers. There was blood everywhere! I know how horrible it is to have to deal with that kind of situation.



Thanks Bea. I am glad that I read up on alot of these things before too. I wouldn't want to be holding a bloody tiel and doing a yahoo search for treatment of blood feathers! Baby never had not even ONE....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that you can stop the blood and was sensible by researching it before it happened. I bet you are hoping that Baby will never have any blood feathers  Fingers Crossed 



Serenity said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Sawyer had a night fright the very first day we had him -- the cat scared him by peeking into his cage when he was sleeping... we've since moved it somewhere the cat can't get to. I didn't notice until the morning that there was blood on the cage, but I think he only broke one feather and he was fine when I checked him.
> 
> Still scary, though. I hope Ziggy feels better!



Hope Sawyer is ok And the cat keeps well away from the cage


----------

